# Quelles écouteurs/casque de haute qualité prendre sur store?



## Seikappl (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir ;

Je voudrais faire l'acquisition aujourd'hui d'un ipod touch de second génération , ainsi qu'une paire d'écouteurs , où un casque , de très bonne qualité , mais si possible sans doublé la facture :s

En effet , j'ai remarqué pas mal de modèles différents, à des prix totalement inégaux , et je me demandais ce qui justifiais cela car dans les fiches techniques les éloges employés se suivent et se ressemble , dur de trouver la vérité là-dedans .

J'ai toujours voulus écouter ma musique sans fil dans la rue , les fils et les écouteurs standars étant une galère pour moi au quotidien , seulement , la dernière fois que j'ai écouter dans un casque il était moite , pas confortable du tout , tenais mal sur les oreilles etc .... donc je me pose pas mal de question :s

Car ces casques m'attirent beaucoup , ils sont jolie , ont apparement un son excellent ( de marque Bose , c'est pas du gnangnan et français s'il vous plaît! )
Mais pour le prix , 180euros , je me demande si ça vaut vraiment le coup où bien faudrait-il que je me contente des nouveaux écouteurs in-hear à 80euros ?


Ma quesiton se porte sur l'ensemble des écouteurs du store , et une dernière question , pourrais-je commander sur le store US et payer en dollar donc moins cher où faudrat-il que je paye les prix déments affichés pour les européens?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Bose a été créé par un ingénieur du MIT (Massachusetts, USA). 

perso, j'ai le QC3 pour ma machine et l'Intra pour le Touch.

il y a le Supra (sans le Noise gate) qui est excellent (le préférer au Circum).
(vu le prix affiché sur le lien, il semblerait que tu parles de celui-ci).


.


----------



## Seikappl (1 Décembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse , mais dit moi ;

Bose n'est pas français ?

Mince alors , excusez moi .

Sinon ques-que le noise gate ? 

Et pourrais tu m'indiquer des liens des des casques sans fil dont tu parles ?
Je ne veux pas nécessairement un bose , je veux un casque offrant une très bonne qualité audio pour un  prix abordable ;

Et si possible , avec la spécification de ce casque , car je suis vraiment perdu dans leurs catalogue plus que fournis :s

Merci beaucoup par avance de vos réponses




Edit : Je n'avais pas remarqué le lien dans ta réponse , j'y suis allé , la description m'as totalement conquis sauf qu'il est filaire :s

Connais tu un casque du même acabit mais étant sans fil ?


----------



## OlivierTassi (1 Décembre 2008)

Le meilleur du monde entier, c'est le Porta One de Koss. 80&#8364; et garantie à vie. J'ai essayé plusieurs casques et même chez Koss, le meilleur c'est le Porta One. C'est canadien.
Certes, il n'est pas très beau, mais la beauté est subjective et éphémère...


----------



## itako (1 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aime pas trop le porta, le son est démodé et puis c'est un casque ouvert.

En raison du volume plutot bridé de l'ipod je te conseillerai des semi intra VOIR intra, du style EP 630 / Westone


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Seikappl a dit:


> Bose n'est pas français ?
> 
> Sinon ques-que le noise gate ?
> 
> ...




non, Bose est américain.

le Noise gate est une technologie qui réduit les bruits ambiants par un système de captation et un circuit électronique qui va les annuler.

sinon, oui, ce sont des casques Bose (le QC3 et l'Intra)...  

il y a le Sennheiser RS 140 wireless (d'une portée de 150 m).
mais, je ne le connais pas.




.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> non, Bose est américain.
> 
> le Noise gate est une technologie qui réduit les bruits ambiants par un système de captation et un circuit électronique qui va les annuler.
> 
> ...



J'ai acheté un Sennheiser PXC-350 (réduction de bruit donc), il est vraiment pas mal. Malgrès un léger souffle à vide, le son est très bon, et ça coupe efficacement les bruits du train et de l'avion.


----------



## Seikappl (1 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses , j'ai modifier mon budget de façons à pouvoir acheter le Q3 de Chez Bose ; pensez vous que je fait un bon choix ?

Je désire un casque élégant , léger , avec une qualité sonore excellente , sans fil pour utilisation sur Itouch et si possible sur d'autres sources audio , avec une très bonne réduction de bruit pour dormir dans le bruit où encore écouter sa musique à coter de voitures , machines , marteau-piqueur ponceuse etc ...

Le Q3 me conviendrait-il ? il est à 400euros alors je préfère être sur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## OlivierTassi (1 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> ...le son est démodé...


Je ne savais pas que les casques suivaient la mode... Donc, cet hiver ce sera quoi ?
Sheineser est faiblard dans les basses, d'après tout ceux que j'ai écouté; et je n'ai pas eu le Q3 sur les oreilles.


----------



## Seikappl (1 Décembre 2008)

J'hésite entre le Beat de Dr Dre et le Q3 :/

Lequel me conseillez vous? Le Q3 est-il compatible sans fil?


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que les casques suivaient la mode... Donc, cet hiver ce sera quoi ?
> Sheineser est faiblard dans les basses, d'après tout ceux que j'ai écouté; et je n'ai pas eu le Q3 sur les oreilles.



Il en a bien suffisamment pour le type de musique que j'écoute (pop/rock/blues/variétés/electro/classique). Je n'écoute pas de rap ou dérivé ... 

Perso j'en suis super content car le son est vraiment limpide !


----------



## OlivierTassi (2 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il en a bien suffisamment pour le type de musique que j'écoute (pop/rock/blues/variétés/electro/classique). Je n'écoute pas de rap ou dérivé ...
> 
> Perso j'en suis super content car le son est vraiment limpide !


Mêmes goûts musicaux, et je reconnais les qualités des Sennheiser au niveau des média et des aigües (j'en ai un, le HD560 que je prends pour la maison de temps en temps), mais les basses sont faibles alors qu'avec le Porta One, les violoncelles sont très bien définis. Franchement, il faut l'écouter. Il est très étonnant.


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Mêmes goûts musicaux, et je reconnais les qualités des Sennheiser au niveau des média et des aigües (j'en ai un, le HD560 que je prends pour la maison de temps en temps), mais les basses sont faibles alors qu'avec le Porta One, les violoncelles sont très bien définis. Franchement, il faut l'écouter. Il est très étonnant.



J'en doute pas  Il y a sûrement des tas de bons casques. Mais je cherchais un casque à réduction de bruit et je ne crois pas que le Porta One le fasse. Quand à Bose, sûrement très bien, mais le prix est trop élevé pour moi.


----------



## itako (2 Décembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que les casques suivaient la mode... Donc, cet hiver ce sera quoi ?
> Sheineser est faiblard dans les basses, d'après tout ceux que j'ai écouté; et je n'ai pas eu le Q3 sur les oreilles.



Ce que je veut dire c'est que c'est une réplique d'un casque qui se fait vieux, et qui ne produit plus vraiment un son d'actualité.


----------



## Seikappl (2 Décembre 2008)

Vous êtes tous très gentils mais le sujet est quand même moi et j'aimerais avoir des réponses à mes questions plutôt qu'une discussion entre vous , vous avez les mps si vous voulez parler de vos casques , ici parlez de ceux que je désire merci , je suis venus ici pour avoir des avis sur les casques que je souhaitais , pas attendre deux jours pour me rendre compte que vous vous croyez au café ...

Je vais poster sur un autre forum en attendant parce que ....


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2008)

Seikappl a dit:


> Vous êtes tous très gentils mais le sujet est quand même moi et j'aimerais avoir des réponses à mes questions plutôt qu'une discussion entre vous , vous avez les mps si vous voulez parler de vos casques , ici parlez de ceux que je désire merci , je suis venus ici pour avoir des avis sur les casques que je souhaitais , pas attendre deux jours pour me rendre compte que vous vous croyez au café ...
> 
> Je vais poster sur un autre forum en attendant parce que ....



Sympa, on s'intéresse quand même à ton cas. Si si  Mais si tu crois qu'on va te dire qu'on a le casque sans fils pro à 50 euros, tu peux faire tous les forums que tu veux, ça m'étonnerais que tu trouves ...

Ce que tu cherches n'existe pas à pas cher. Soit tu casques (c'est le bon mot ), soit tu te rabats sur les produits filaires qu'on te conseille pour les avoir essayés nous-mêmes.


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2008)

Seikappl a dit:


> Vous êtes tous très gentils mais le sujet est quand même moi et j'aimerais avoir des réponses à mes questions plutôt qu'une discussion entre vous , vous avez les mps si vous voulez parler de vos casques , ici parlez de ceux que je désire merci , je suis venus ici pour avoir des avis sur les casques que je souhaitais , pas attendre deux jours pour me rendre compte que vous vous croyez au café ...
> 
> Je vais poster sur un autre forum en attendant parce que ....



Service avant vente bonjour  

Ce service ne vous sera pas facturé, alors n'hesitez pas à raler. On est la pour ça...

Atlante; c'est quoi un son d'actualite?

On attend d'un casque que le rendu soit fidele, non? Hors nos oreilles n'ont pas change en 20 ans. Donc je ne comprend pas

Biensur, si c'est pour sortir du boumboum


----------



## Seikappl (2 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sympa, on s'intéresse quand même à ton cas. Si si  Mais si tu crois qu'on va te dire qu'on a le casque sans fils pro à 50 euros, tu peux faire tous les forums que tu veux, ça m'étonnerais que tu trouves ...
> 
> Ce que tu cherches n'existe pas à pas cher. Soit tu casques (c'est le bon mot ), soit tu te rabats sur les produits filaires qu'on te conseille pour les avoir essayés nous-mêmes.







Mais justement c'est toi qui te trompes !

Si tu m'avais lus !

            Hier, 20h52                             
                                     #*8* Seikappl 
 Nouveau membre

 Date d'inscription: 30/11/08
                      Messages: 5                 
Expérience: 1
     Activité: 2%​ Disco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





     Merci pour toutes vos réponses , j'ai modifier mon budget de façons à pouvoir acheter le Q3 de Chez Bose ; pensez vous que je fait un bon choix ?



J'ai bien dit que j'ai modifier mon budget de façons à pouvoir aller jusque 400 euros !


J'ajoute que ensuite j'ai dit hésiter entre un casque a 350euros et un autre a 400 , je pensais qu'il n'y avais pas de malentendus possible après cela ;

			Hier, 22h25 			 			   
  		 			  			#*10* Seikappl 
 Nouveau membre

 Date d'inscription: 30/11/08
  					Messages: 6 				
Expérience: 1
     Activité: 2%​ Disco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





     			 			J'hésite entre le Beat de Dr Dre et le Q3 :/

Lequel me conseillez vous? Le Q3 est-il compatible sans fil?


----------



## OlivierTassi (2 Décembre 2008)

Comment veux-tu qu'on te réponde ? Tu veux soit le Q3, soit le Dr Dre, qu'il soit sans fil, et qu'il soit cher. La plupart d'entre nous n'ont pas ces casques et ces critères. Donc le mieux, tu te prends en main, tu vas les essayer chez un revendeur, et tu achètes celui qui te convient le mieux. On ne peut pas se mettre à ta place; on peut essayer, mais la décision, c'est toi qui la prendra en ton âme et conscience.
Et même (parce que je n'ai rien contre toi), le vendeur ne saura pas lequel te vendre. C'est toi qui choisiras en fonction de tes critères. C'est complètement subjectif, un casque. 90% des gens qui en achètent, l'achète sur le seul critère de la beauté parce qu'on le porte sur la tête et qu'on n'a pas envie de ressembler à une boule à facettes. Après c'est toi qui voit.
Qui plus est, ici on parle de produits Apple...


----------



## Seikappl (2 Décembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas c'est pour sa que je demande -_-

Non mais on parle de produit apple ?

Le casque de Dr Dre ça vient pas de Apple peut-être ?!
Non Non c'est juste Apple qui le produit ... non mais sérieusement là ... faut lire avant de parler.

Les casques que j'ai cité sont tous sur votre store de chez Apple , ça y'est content ?



Ensuite je suis venus ici car justement je ne peux PAS consulter un revendeur et les essayer , les Q3 sont à minimum 20 borne et je n'ai pas de voiture , quand aux Beats , à part aller à New-York tu m'expliqueras Comment les essayer?!


Je pensais trouver de l'aide sur le store APPLE en venant sur un forum APPLE , vus que ce n'est pas le cas et que je ne tombe que sur des cas sociaux au revoir , marre de perdre mon temps avec des imbéciles .


----------



## nicolasf (2 Décembre 2008)

Oh ben il ne faut pas s'énerver comme ça... C'est ça les forums aussi, des discussions qui fusent, partent dans tous les sens. Mais c'est ce qui fait leur richesse.

Si tu veux voir ailleurs, regarde du côté de Gmp3, ils sont spécialisés sur la question. 

Et si je peux modestement répondre : comme les réponses ici présentes te le montrent (comme quoi elles n'étaient pas totalement inutiles), en matière d'audio, cela dépend avant tout de ton goût. Difficile donc de t'indiquer si un casque te conviendra sans connaître à la fois le genre de musique écouté et tes attentes. Par exemple, je n'aime pas du tout le son Koss et préfère celui des Sennheiser, beaucoup plus neutre, moins péchu mais qui correspond mieux à mon goût. Chaque grande marque à un son bien typé, qui varie par ailleurs selon les gammes.

Allier musique sans fil et qualité me semble difficile à ce jour. Après, à toi de voir en fonction de ce qui te semble le plus important (le sans-fil quite à faire des concessions sur la qualité, ou le contraire). 

Ah, un dernier point : un casque cher n'est pas la garantie du meilleur, même si en HIFI, malheureusement, le prix monte vite (mais c'est justifié en général). Si c'est ton premier casque, pourquoi ne pas commencer modestement, quite à en changer plus tard ? Tous les amateurs de musique portable qui veulent aller plus loin que des écouteurs de base tâtonnent forcément au début. 

Après, c'est à toi de voir...


----------



## rizoto (2 Décembre 2008)

Seikappl a dit:


> Je ne sais pas c'est pour sa que je demande -_-
> 
> Non mais on parle de produit apple ?
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est notre store à tous même que les bénéfices sont redistribués.

Ensuite, un casque (surtout vu ton budget), ca se choisit pas avec une doc technique, ca s'essaye ... 

L'imbécile à mon avis c'est toi. Tu vas foutre 400 euros dans un casque alors qu'un à 80 te suffirait amplement le tout pour ecouter du mp3 encodé en 128 b.


----------



## Seikappl (3 Décembre 2008)

Tient Rizoto tu connais l'encodage de mes propres musique ?

Bravo Mr Irma 




Nico Linux , t'as réponse m'as servi à me décider , merci beaucoup à toi du temps que tu auras pris à me répondre , et bonne journée 

Merci encore !


----------



## Seikappl (3 Décembre 2008)

Re bonsoir ;

Je profite d'avoir déjà crée ce sujet pour y poser une de mes questions :

Pour avoir la meilleur qualité audio possible , vaut-il mieux que j'achète puis rip les albums où bien je peut les acheter directement sur l'Itune Store ?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

achat puis rip

ou alors achat avec itunes "plus" mais tous les titres ne sont pas encore proposés


----------



## itako (3 Décembre 2008)

La première option bien évidement.


----------



## Seikappl (3 Décembre 2008)

Arf ça ne me facilite pas la tâche..

Mais merci de vos réponses !

Dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas des morceaux de qualité ...

Des options précises à cocher lors du rippage ?




Edit : Je viens de remarquer que tous les albums que je veux sont disponible sur Itune Plus , je peut donc les prendre directement en ligne ?
Plus besoin d'acheter le CD pour profiter de la qualité audio optimal?


----------



## rizoto (3 Décembre 2008)

Seikappl a dit:


> Edit : Je viens de remarquer que tous les albums que je veux sont disponible sur Itune Plus , je peut donc les prendre directement en ligne ?
> Plus besoin d'acheter le CD pour profiter de la qualité audio optimal?



En fait tout est question d'oreille. y a rien d'absolu. essaie et fais toi ton propre avis.

Perso je ne fais pas la différence entre un cd rippé en flac et un fichier itunes+ (sur une chaine hifi). Pour ca faut le matos qui suit, une oreille entrainée et un environnement calme. 

Si c'est pour écouter dans les transports en commun, te prend pas la tête...


je viens de omber su ces intra, qui ont l'air pas mal. En plus c'est suèdois, alors :love:


----------

